# Hyperactive Mornings



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Every morning, around 6:30am, it starts...
Cricket wakes up and starts his bizzare morning routine that is slowly driving me insane. He starts pacing back and forth on the bottom of his cage like a maniac, nonstop. Hearing his little feet scraping against the cage and his beak slamming into the bars of it makes it rather hard to sleep. I had similar problems with my rabbit when he would wake up he would start chewing on the bars of his cage and causing a lot of racket but if I covered his cage with a blanket he would be quiet. This didn't work quite as well with Cricket. For a moment or two he is quiet, hissing at the blanket but as soon as he is not longer frightened by it, he goes right back into his pacing. 
As the morning wears on he starts adding some screeching where he will pace, hop up on a perch, scream, and jump back down to continue pacing.
Is there anything I can do to make him be quiet? What is causing this behaviour? Thank you in advance..


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is the room he's in completely dark? If you can get him total darkness, you might be able to get him to sleep longer. It's normal for birds to be very active in the mornings, though. That's just part of their instincts.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I get this a few times a day :wacko: i make sure i cover the cage so its really dark at night
and during the day i put them in a smaller cage when they get really naughty 
its mostly moose who is noisy one


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Try putting a foraging tray or something at the bottom , Mabey some toys too . See if that helps he might be not tired anymore and bored =D I made use of my entire cage and i find they don't pace anymore unless they want out


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

He already has a pretty small cage (I am saving up to buy a bigger one) and covering his cage doen't do a thing. It's not as bad during the week because I am up before the sun anyway and he starts pacing as soon as he sees I'm up and turn on the light it is more annoying on the weekends when I am trying to sleep in. He is such a chatter box!! It's cute at times but gets annoying really quick and the more I talk to him or tell him to be quiet the louder he gets, like he is trying to out-yell me!! Silly bird...


----------



## pammerh (Sep 14, 2011)

I have this same thing with Lucky. He is very noisy in the morning. I work at home so I have to put him in a room further away from my office but I check on him frequently so he knows I am here. I guess we just have to deal with it, I think it is their nature. Have a bird..deal with the noise. I have been training Lucky to the stick and clicker so I work with him for about 10 to 15 minutes and that sometimes calms him down a bit. I also transfer Lucky from his big cage into a smaller cage to go outside. He loves it outside and that keeps him a little quieter when he is outside. Not sure what I'm going to do when the weather gets too cold.


----------



## ozzy-nator (Jul 16, 2011)

Oscar has been doing the same thing, only difference is he sings and chirps to himself ALL day. this little fluff ball does not be quiet. I was thinking he needs some more toys and foraging stuff. I havent covered him, Ive never covered Ozzy,  she always got so scared , im starting to think he needs it though, whats the best way to cover the cage?


----------

